# Who make the most Sub for the money?



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

I want to add one or two new woofers to my HT I run the B&W N805's in front. Budget is tight so what is the most bang for the buck that would help my B&W AWS2000 shake things up? I'm about 60% movie and 40% music. Any help would be really appreciated.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

What is your budget for 2 subs?


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, budget is key here. Given your using the subs for mostly movies a ported sub would be the better choice.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

ellisr63 said:


> What is your budget for 2 subs?



No more than 3 to $400 ea or if it is better one for the combined price. But I am not high on spending more than I have to. This is to say if one is say 400 and there is little diff for 200 more I would lean to the latter.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

There is a huge difference between spending $400 and even $600 on a sub. I would rather see you spend the full $800 or a little more on one of these SVS PB12nsd subs https://www.svsound.com/subwoofers/ported-box/pb12-nsd#.UlSx4569KSM as you will have far better output than two small $400 subs.


----------



## B- one (Jan 13, 2013)

What about used subs? It's the best way to stretch your money. Maybe check out the classifieds on HTS. That said I would agree one sub the best you can/want to get and you can buy another later. You may surprise yourself and be satisfied with only one.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

I would go for the best sub you can afford in your budget and then when you have more money add another identical one if you need it.


----------



## ALMFamily (Oct 19, 2011)

ellisr63 said:


> I would go for the best sub you can afford in your budget and then when you have more money add another identical one if you need it.


This is the way I would go as well - and I would definitely watch the used market.


----------



## rpearson (Jul 9, 2013)

B- one said:


> What about used subs? It's the best way to stretch your money. Maybe check out the classifieds on HTS. That said I would agree one sub the best you can/want to get and you can buy another later. You may surprise yourself and be satisfied with only one.


No issues with used at all unless it is priced close to new offerings. I'll check it out.
Thanks


----------



## fmw (Aug 11, 2013)

With a $400 budget I would encourage you to consider a DIY sub. You can buy a driver, a flat pack and a plate amplifier for 12" sealed sub for under $400. The flat pack is precision cut so you just glue the pieces together to make an enclosure. Then you need to cut a hole in the back for the amp. It will outperform anything at that price point from any of the manufacturers by a very noticeable margin.

If you can get to $500 there are some execellent units from Hsu and SVS. One good sub would be better than two also rans so I agree with those above who suggest getting one sub instead of two.


----------

